# Help! losing battle to algae... =/



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a 29 gallon with a current 65w light fixture. Its on for 9-12 hrs per day. My whole back wall is gree nand now its on the all the walls. Im not even supposed to have algae... listen to my plants

10 italian vallisneria (16in tall)
4 amazon sword (biggest is 8in)
10 steams of hornwort( average 10 in)
3x3in christmas moss
some bulb plant (foreground)

i try not to overfeed and my fish are scattering my moss all over the tank 

i have green dot algae and i have some brush algae... how do i get rid of it. thanks for all answers


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Vadimshevchuk,

You don't say how long the aquarium has been set up. Also it would help to know if you are fertilizing your tank and if so with what and how much. 

If your problem is excess ammonia, nitrites, or nitrates, then more fast growing stem plants will help to correct the situation. Other than the hornwort, most of your plants are slow growers. Just so you know, I have about 2 watts per gallon on my tank and run my 6700K light about 6 - 7 hours per day.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

i am not dosing as i have fear of excel as i read on this forum that it can be deadly. My tank was set up in january and i just started getting into planted aquariums.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Excel is not going to hurt your tank or your fish. What is it you are afraid it will do? There are instructions on the bottle to follow. Excel is probably one of the widest used products in this hobby.

Your plants are probably starving. They need nutrition. They need nitrogen + phosphorus + potassium (macros) combined with trace minerals (micros) combined with a carbon source (CO2 or excel) combined with light. If you give them all that they will grow and out compete the algae in your tank for any nutrients.  If you starve them they will not grow and the algae will take over. If you read the stickies in the fertilizer section that will help you to understand what's going on.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

thanks tex Gal


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

water chage more often untill your algae does not increase... by than you had it under control........ than keep doing the water chage. 12 hours are too long too!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It's all about balance. Balance all the things your plants need and you won't have algae. Armedbiggiet is right. Cut your photoperiod down to no more than 9 hours. See what happens.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

okay thanks i will do that.... i change 30% once a week


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

okay i just wnet to petsmart and picked up leaf zone. should i dose full amounts according to their calculations and also is it fish safe?


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Vadimshevchuk said:


> okay i just wnet to petsmart and picked up leaf zone. should i dose full amounts according to their calculations and also is it fish safe?


Best way to put fert in is to learn how to "read" your plants by looking for signs of deficiencies... this you can find it in other section of the forum. By the way Leaf Zone is not a good one to use, so use a little at a time.


----------

